# configure nano 2



## walstog (May 8, 2009)

Hi
I have UBIQUITI 2.4ghz outdoor 10 dbi cpe dual polarity anttenna. set up 
instructions say alter IP to static then enter to browser 192.168.1.20
to acces nano station. browser returns errors ,I need the two to 
communicate. I will be grateful for any info .


----------



## pheyito (May 24, 2009)

You have to assigned a static ip on computer to access to the interface of the antenna, use the following numbers 

IP : 192.168.1.90
SM: 255.255.255.0
DG: 192.168.1.20

and this is only to access to the interface of the antenna and configure it.


----------



## walstog (May 8, 2009)

thanks for reply,have got into nano 2 and using ubnt support, easy set up
guide. have configured to point where you return ip`s to auto then using new
ip for nano 2 [192.168.10.20] type into browser press enter for final stage.
google brings cannot display ect erro 2 or page of [192.168.10.20.]related
topics i cant follow.
This seems a common problem.
any help much appreciated
walstog

PS I have tried many times bye


----------



## pheyito (May 24, 2009)

- OK, im not understanding, this is an antenna, you want your two nanos connected wirelessly?, you mean ad hoc?


----------

